# Problems mixing dog foods together



## roscothedog (Aug 10, 2011)

So first of all, i just want to say that my dog is really really picky

I've switched dog foods in the past, and it never turned out the way i hoped it would. My dog is so picky that he would sniff around in his dog food so he only picked the new kind that he liked, and left the old stuff in there, even if it took him like 20 minutes to do so.

Does anybody know a way where I can get my dog 2 eat both kinds so he won't end up with loose stools? 

p.s. I dont want to mix in wet food because then he will never want to eat the dry food agian

thanks


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Wish breed is your dog?

You can try letting the food for just 15 minutes and take it away if he doesn't eat it.

But if you already tried tha,t I have the same problem wit my toy poodle extremely picky, but adding quality canned food, sardines, yougurt, cottage cheese can temp them to eat.

Something that has worked marvels wit my poodle its adding 2 spoons of this mix (you have to add water) called sojos along wit his food, this has a good smell and he loves it.

I use the blue one All Natural Homemade Dog Food by Sojourner Farms


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Hehe, because of your "p.s.", I think your dog is very smart. I don't blame him. BUT ... he is a picky eater because you allow him to be. I'm betting he gets lots of attention when he doesn't eat.

My suggestion for curing picky eaters:
1. Put food down for him
2. Stand back and get out of the way. Don't try to get him to eat. Just put it down and walk away.
3. Come back in 15 minutes. If he's not eating pick up the food and put it away until next meal time.
4. If you picked up food, put that same food down at next meal time and go back to #2.
5. Continue until your dog eats what you want him to eat.
6. Don't feel guilty or stressed. You are not starving your dog. You are giving him food. He is the one refusing to eat. He will not let himself starve. He wants you to think he will.


----------



## roscothedog (Aug 10, 2011)

Sapphire-Light said:


> Wish breed is your dog?
> 
> You can try letting the food for just 15 minutes and take it away if he doesn't eat it.
> 
> ...


he is a border collie black lab mix


----------



## roscothedog (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes he is a very smart dog he is a border collie black lab mix


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh, you have likely got a smart dog there. Please believe me when I say dogs can be quite tyrannical about food battles and they can become very picky when we cave in to their behavior. It is VERY difficult to take a firm approach with food but you have to or you will spend the rest of the dogs life dealing with this.

That being said have you insured that your furkid has no health problems causing the diarrhea? If you have ruled that out, then the other question that comes to mind is are you trying to switch your dog to another kibble from the one you currently have them on or were you thinking of mixing two types of kibble? I've only ever mixed kibble when we fed a primarily rotational kibble diet, then we mixed foods for about a week till the dogs were transitioned. (for some dogs this process can go quickly for others it cannot) If you are not rotating kibble I would suggest that you may need to consider that if one of the kibbles causes a probem for your dog it will take you longer to figure out which one is the culprit. This would be the case if you want your dog to be on two types of kibble at the same time. Another thing to factor into the equation if whether there is an ingredient or ingredients in one of the kibbles causing your dog to have diarrhea? I've had one siberian suddenly devlope an allergy to all grains, so obviously till we figured that out we went through quite a process. He is quite content now that we cook for him and he gets 95/96% canned meat dog foods. 

If your dog is just picky then I would have to support what Bill has said. Put the food down, walk away, give your dog 15 minutes to eat it and if they don't pull it up. No treats either during this time. A healthy dog will eventually eat when they get hungry enough. If you hover around and coax the dog to eat it encourages the dog to continue to be picky. Instead be matter of fact. Be confident when you put that food down for him/her to eat. As I said a healthy dog will sooner or later eat, the exception I have experienced is a depressed dog who would not eat after the loss of a member of her pack. My little squishy brained siberian is very sensitive and she always starved herself if we lost one of the pack. I rattle her cage regularly with a rotation of the 95/96% canned meats just to always keep her guessing and excited to eat.

Hope you can work through the problem.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Do you know or suspect if someone is feeding him human food? 

That had a mayor impact on my dog, my parents were feeding him in my back and created a mayor terrible fussy problem that I have to deal with . :yell:


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

why don't you feed him the food he likes????


----------

